# Good Morning from Idaho



## idfishnhunt (Mar 11, 2015)

I just wanted to introduce myself...I just got my 30-IN MES seasoned last night and am looking to get my first meat in there and start my learning curve. I've been wanting one of these for a really long time now...I'm really excited to do some trout in it.

Anyways...I'm really looking forward to interacting with you guys and getting some insight and schooling...another newby ready to be tutored.

Thanks...and see you out there!


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to SMF it may help if you post your location,in your profile if you need help. The Mes Group sec has lots of info and mods for it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners

I recommend getting 2 good probes to monitor CC and the Meat


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a cloudy and drying out day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## sota d (Mar 11, 2015)

Good morning and welcome to the forum. I also have a MES 30 and have had real good luck with it. Like Tropic said, get you some secondary temp probes (Maverick is good) and def check out the MES group- lots of great info there. You can also search "Bears step by steps" above for great info on smoking just about anything in your MES. Bear did a great job putting it together, I've found it very helpful (Thanks Bear!). Happy smokin', David.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome, glad ya joined us !  Nice to have another Idaho guy on here... What part of Idaho ya from ?


----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 11, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Welcome, glad ya joined us ! Nice to have another Idaho guy on here... What part of Idaho ya from ?


From Middleton...little jaunt from your neck of the woods but it's still Idaho!


----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 11, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Good morning and welcome to the forum. I also have a MES 30 and have had real good luck with it. Like Tropic said, get you some secondary temp probes (Maverick is good) and def check out the MES group- lots of great info there. You can also search "Bears step by steps" above for great info on smoking just about anything in your MES. Bear did a great job putting it together, I've found it very helpful (Thanks Bear!). Happy smokin', David.


Ok...You've already lost me on the meat probe thing, I'm that new.  Please elaborate.


----------



## tropics (Mar 11, 2015)

idfishnhunt said:


> Ok...You've already lost me on the meat probe thing, I'm that new.  Please elaborate.


The meat probe checks the IT internal temp of the meat, so you know when it is done. The probes that come with master built are normally way off, you are better off with separate units.


----------



## sota d (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah-what he said! I got the maverick 733 model, but there's a lot of others out there. You really need 2 temp probes-1 for the CC(cooking chamber) and 1 for the meat. I personally found that my MES meat probe is within a few degrees of dead-on, but have read that many others are way off. The CC temp in a MES varies quite a bit from rack to rack, and can be quite a bit off from the built-in controller setting. Very important to know the temp where you are cooking and the temp of your food. A lot of helpful tips are available here but the most important thing to remember is this: It's not rocket science, do a little research, relax, and enjoy your smoke. You'll do fine and learn more as you go. Happy smokin', David.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 12, 2015)

I know this guy you all better watch out for him!!! LOL Welcome Brent!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 12, 2015)

driedstick said:


> I know this guy you all better watch out for him!!! LOL Welcome Brent!!
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks Steve...my mouth is watering thinking about the goodies I'll be making.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to the site Brent.  Congratulations on your new smoker.  Best luck with your trout smoke.


----------



## masonman1345 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 17, 2015)

Did my first smoke this weekend...turned out pretty good.  How come it's so long till the next weekend when I can do something else!  The family loved it.













01.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















07.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















10.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















11.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















12.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















13.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















14.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















15.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


















16.jpg



__ idfishnhunt
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice job, looks great     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 17, 2015)

idfishnhunt said:


> Did my first smoke this weekend...turned out pretty good.  How come it's so long till the next weekend when I can do something else!  The family loved it.


Great looking chow.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If the family loved it your golden.  What bread recipe did you use?  Did you bake the bread in the smoker also?


----------



## timberjet (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Welcome from SE WA. Formerly Magic Idaho. Nice looking pork leg you did there Brent. Timber.


----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 17, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Great looking chow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No smoker for the bread...my wife made the rolls from scratch though.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 17, 2015)

idfishnhunt said:


> No smoker for the bread...my wife made the rolls from scratch though.


Bread looks good.  Looks like it made a good sandwich.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 18, 2015)

Great job Brent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## idfishnhunt (Mar 19, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Great job Brent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I learned a few things already, thanks for all your advice and tips Steve.


----------



## idfishnhunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Curious...I did some ribs last weekend.  But I want to do a pork butt again.  If I put two of them in there at once and did them...would it take longer...or maybe the temp would have to be higher to maintain the temp in the smoker?


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2015)

idfishnhunt said:


> Curious...I did some ribs last weekend.  But I want to do a pork butt again.  If I put two of them in there at once and did them...would it take longer...or maybe the temp would have to be higher to maintain the temp in the smoker?


You can do the but on the top and the ribs below. Temp can be the same 225* to 250* You will have to pay attention to the ribs.

You should post this in the prok section


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2015)

Brent that food looks great,what recipe did you use for the buns,if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## idfishnhunt (Apr 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> You can do the but on the top and the ribs below. Temp can be the same 225* to 250* You will have to pay attention to the ribs.
> 
> You should post this in the prok section


Sorry...I meant two pork butts at the same time, instead of one.


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2015)

That will not be a problem. If you have 2 meat probes it would help,keep them 1 above the other so you can put a foil pan under them.When you do it start a new post with the q view in pork I already have a front row seat


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

2 hunks of meat cook just like 1. Just figure for the biggest one and go from there.


----------

